# Getting married in 3 weeks omg!



## Eoz

We were due to get married may 26th but due to personal reasons we have had to bring it forward! luckily we have it all bar the suits,flowers and cake.I had a final dress fitting today and it fits a treat : ) 

Not happy none of my family will be there and I actually have no transport as i was just let down :wacko: Help!

I need help with a decent strapless bra,how to find a cheap bridal bouquet and anything else you can think of please :flower:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Write a checklist, and tick off everything you have, you know your getting, and you need, ask friends and family.

As for your family, tell them to get to F*** then babe, they aren't worth the paper in the toilet. 

Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Eoz

Thanks Sarah hun x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw I am so excited for you :D do you have many people going?

xx


----------



## Eoz

25 day 70 eve x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats a good number. If I can help at all let me know x


----------

